# IVF Abroad with donor sperm



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

I'm sorry if this has alraedy been posted but I couldn't seem to find a thread about this.

With the HFEA suddenly deciding to stop the importation of donor sperm to the UK (we had some ready to come in)and the fact we are 16th on the waiting list at our clinic for donor sperm from the UK, I am seriously thinking of going abroad for tx.

I know a lot is talked about DE but what about donor sperm. 

Does anyone know of any clinics that offer this and if there are waiting lists? We were thinking of Spain if possible. Could we import from the US or is there enough supply in Europe?

Do we just email/contact the clinic - is it that simple? Sorry for all the questions.

Many thanks,

Natalie x


----------



## earthe kitt (May 7, 2005)

I had donor sperm from Poland - you can either use Polish sperm or they can import it from Denmark for you

Jo


----------



## luz (Apr 12, 2006)

Natalie,

Cape fertility in South Africa have donor sperm available. Might not be worth going as far if you are doing iui, but I believe their ivf stats are good. 
I am sure many of the clinics in Europe will also have this option available. Last year I imported from the US just after the annonimity rules in the UK changed - what a nightmare that was! I think your best option is going abroad, rather than being at the mercy of the UK waiting lists. Also, you'll have more choice of donor characteristics, etc. I don't know how the people at the HFEA can sleep at nights knowing how they have destroyed the chances of so many people to have a family.

Wishing you the very best of luck, Luz.


----------



## Lori-1 (Aug 7, 2006)

The recent suspension of importation of donor sperm to the UK has meant that I need to find a clinic aboard. Has anyone been to the Institute Marques in Barcelona? Help! . Would like to share experience and share help etc. Please IM me

Lorraine

Post edited by Admin


----------



## Janny (Jun 19, 2005)

Hi Lorraine and Natalie  - lots of the girls on the abroadies chat thread have been to IM Barcelona. Why not join the main thread and ask your question there so they can share their experiences... DS is definitely available there because there have been babies conceived using both DE and DS. You could also email Ruth at CERAM where a lot of people have gone for treatment (including me). The clinic is closed for holidays at the moment but I'm sure she'll get back to you in a week or so: [email protected] .I'm certain that they do donor sperm too - in fact I think you'll find its available throughout Spain. 

Best of luck

Jan x


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks everyone for responding.

Much appreciated and I will join the thread recommended.

Nat xx


----------

